# capital city field services



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

capital city field services columbus,ohio but found address in twinsburg ohio too anyone know anything about them good or bad.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

david said:


> capital city field services columbus,ohio but found address in twinsburg ohio too anyone know anything about them good or bad.



I might have a pricelist. Let me check.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is the WI price sheet. This might be confidential. Please don't share :lol::lol:


Lock Change-Knob $18.00 Each Lock Change-Knob and Deadbolt $22.00 Each Set Lockbox $16.00 Each Padlock $15.00 Each Padlock & hasp $23.00 Each Slide Bolts/Slider Locks $10.00 Each Window Locks $8.00 Each Boarding 1/2 inch $0.40 Per united inch Boarding 5/8 inch (Fast Track) $0.50 Per united inch Security Door Installation $75.00 Includes boarding, hinges, and padlocks Re-Glazing $0.40 Per united inch Capping lines (Water, Gas & Drain) $10.00 Each Dryer Vent Cover $10.00 Each Outlet Plates $1.00 Each Wire Cap $0.50 Each Dry Winterization $50.00 Includes pressure test/system check Dry Winterization/De-Winterization(ea.Add'l unit) $25.00 Includes pressure test/system check De-Winterization $12.00 Steam/Wet Winterization/de-winterization $75.00 Includes pressure test/system check Steam/Wet Wint/de-wint(ea. Add'l unit) $35.00 Includes pressure test/system check Radiant Winterization Bid Per Unit Clean and re-winterize toilet $12.00 Only on winterized properties. Compromised toilets have feces or other solid matter waste present in bowl Pressure test only $25.00 Roof Tarp Bid Per square foot-or BATF allowed per a Cost Estimator Initial Maid Service $50.00 Completed at time of trash-out. Mop, sweep, and vacuum floors; clean windows, clean counters/cabinets, ceiling fans, lights, mirrors, etc. Install air fresheners Monthly Maid Service $20.00 Includes int/ext inspection of the property, sales clean, winterization verification and incidental debris removal (less than 1/4cyd). Install air fresheners Auto Removal $75.00 Each Debris Removal/Hazardous Debris Removal $22.00 Per cubic yard. Leave in Broom Swept Condition Sump Pump $135.00 Installation of 1/3hp new pump. Drain/Pump Out Pool Bid Per pool Shock Pool $50.00 Per pool Board Pool/Cover to hud specs Bid Per pool All Grass Cuts (Initials & Recuts) $25.00 Grass Cuts over 12" $10.00 Each additional 12" Shrub Trimming $10.00 All around property, anything touching the structure with the potential for damage Leaf Removal $2.00 Per large trash bag Trip Charges $5.00 Paid only when no work can be performed. Paid only when grass is under 2''/limited growth for GC orders Snow Removal $25.00 Sidewalk and Walkway, up to 12''


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

will the jury please stand and give us your verdict:lol:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

these people are nuts,i think lowest pricing ive ever seen,whats next wints for 10.00


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You cannot convict someone of insanity.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I have Capitol City as a client...They are a sub of CoreLogic...The pay is at the bottom but I use them because they have a lot of properties close to me...Trust me, I don't depend on them to make me rich, the work just gets me off the couch during my off season which is winter time. The girls are nice and understand the prices suck too, but beware of the late fees they impose..They will dock ya even if its not your fault...RTV madness as well...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

adorler said:


> I have Capitol City as a client...They are a sub of CoreLogic...The pay is at the bottom but I use them because they have a lot of properties close to me...Trust me, I don't depend on them to make me rich, the work just gets me off the couch during my off season which is winter time. The girls are nice and understand the prices suck too, but beware of the late fees they impose..They will dock ya even if its not your fault...RTV madness as well...


If you did not enable Capital City to cover those properties close to you maybe you could cover them direct for Corelogic. That would mean 50% more money to you on most of that pricing.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

How does one do that? I thought about that but I figured Corelogic hired them because they cover more area than I do...(well they don't, their contractors do)


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

adorler said:


> How does one do that? I thought about that but I figured Corelogic hired them because they cover more area than I do...(well they don't, their contractors do)



Dealing with the bottom dwellers only enables them. Core and other Nationals use Regionals as a shield between themselves and the contractors. Not to mention the fact that even if the work is next door, technically you're still giving it away.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Brad. I just got an email from these guys. They are looking for contractors in my area. I sent them MY pricelist.

Doubt I'll hear back...but I'm OK with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

They suck it make you wait 60 days to get paid. Oh wait that's every other company to.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

ALS9386 said:


> They suck it make you wait 60 days to get paid. Oh wait that's every other company to.


 
Not all company pay out 60 days - Good company pay well and pay 7-10 days= 4 time a month and some pay every 2 weeks.


----------



## RiedlingConstruction (Feb 1, 2014)

*wow*

must know more than me i dont know any that pay 7 - 10 days unless private contract not any regionals or nationals if so where do i sign up lol


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

RiedlingConstruction said:


> must know more than me i dont know any that pay 7 - 10 days unless private contract not any regionals or nationals if so where do i sign up lol


You'll find that there are a few regionals that pay within 10 days of job completion, and nationals that pay within 15 days. The majority of all companies left in this business pay within 30 days. 

Not too long ago waiting 90 days for your money seemed to be the industry standard. Anymore, if you are dealing with a company that takes over 45 days to pay, it's high time to kick 'em to the curb.


----------



## F.H.P.S (Apr 18, 2014)

Capital City is the client I work with now. The ladies are nice that is true. I have only had pay issues like (2 locks but only paid for 1), or the extra trip charge did not get added to the invoice. In 3 months of working for them they owe me about $180 dollars from jobs dating back 2 months. With every big trash out, or debris removal they have gotten the numbers right. It is a husband/wife operation. She is very annoyed with having to watched everything. Double check amount owed,and call/e-mail-/text them to correct it. I am sure if she did not watch them like a hawk I would have more pay issues. The dreaded RTV (return to vendor) is not an issue. I do my job right, but I am newer and have a lot to learn. I take a lot of photos, and read my work order. Not very hard they tell me everything is great, and they are glad they found me. My main problem is it seems I am not important enough to answer the phone, or even call back. Getting and e-mail is the best way. Just not the quickest which sucks due to lack of time. You know that pesky earth keeps turning and you loose daylight. Now you can not complete the job that day. I am in South Dakota now this Capital City....moved to Arizona. They have Ohio phone numbers. S.D has only 1 tax...Sales tax on items or services. Due to this CCFS (Capital City Field Services) is to pay a %6 sales tax on the jobs I preform for them. Being out of state the S.D Department of revenue can not go after them for taxes. So that leaves me to pay the money. So I will be paying $400 in sales taxes for CCFS on the jobs I did for them. Due 4-23-14 I will be paying their taxes for them on 4-21-14. If I do not take care of the taxes the SDDR will fine me %10. To sum it up I started my company Jan 2 by Jan 5 I was running overdue work orders for them. They made it possible to quit my cooking job, and buy new tools along with paying off my start up costs. It has been good for my start-up. I do however feel unimportant to them in there eyes. If someone can help me find a company that pays more or just even cares about getting in touch with you. I would really be greatful.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

F.H.P.S said:


> Capital City is the client I work with now. The ladies are nice that is true. I have only had pay issues like (2 locks but only paid for 1), or the extra trip charge did not get added to the invoice. In 3 months of working for them they owe me about $180 dollars from jobs dating back 2 months. With every big trash out, or debris removal they have gotten the numbers right. It is a husband/wife operation. She is very annoyed with having to watched everything. Double check amount owed,and call/e-mail-/text them to correct it. I am sure if she did not watch them like a hawk I would have more pay issues. The dreaded RTV (return to vendor) is not an issue. I do my job right, but I am newer and have a lot to learn. I take a lot of photos, and read my work order. Not very hard they tell me everything is great, and they are glad they found me. My main problem is it seems I am not important enough to answer the phone, or even call back. Getting and e-mail is the best way. Just not the quickest which sucks due to lack of time. You know that pesky earth keeps turning and you loose daylight. Now you can not complete the job that day. I am in South Dakota now this Capital City....moved to Arizona. They have Ohio phone numbers. S.D has only 1 tax...Sales tax on items or services. Due to this CCFS (Capital City Field Services) is to pay a %6 sales tax on the jobs I preform for them. Being out of state the S.D Department of revenue can not go after them for taxes. So that leaves me to pay the money. So I will be paying $400 in sales taxes for CCFS on the jobs I did for them. Due 4-23-14 I will be paying their taxes for them on 4-21-14. If I do not take care of the taxes the SDDR will fine me %10. To sum it up I started my company Jan 2 by Jan 5 I was running overdue work orders for them. They made it possible to quit my cooking job, and buy new tools along with paying off my start up costs. It has been good for my start-up. I do however feel unimportant to them in there eyes. If someone can help me find a company that pays more or just even cares about getting in touch with you. I would really be greatful.


 ??????!!!!!!!


----------

